
Creativity and stretching the sweatshirt - brm
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/01/creativity-and-stretching-the-sweatshirt.html
======
thinkzig
I usually love Seth's stuff, but I think the only thing getting stretched here
is the analogy. I'm not following the sweatshirt thing at all.

I understand the point about the edges changing all the time, but I have a
hard time visualizing that in terms of an aging sweatshirt.

------
rogercosseboom
Way to stretching your 'content' beyond three words

